# Old Sign



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)

Bonsoir, i propose this thread because i like old sign there are some beautiful one that i saw on American Pickers !

There some that i find on the web.












 
This one is before 7Up 
















Your turn to show some Sign


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 18, 2017)

I was in the sign biz, not this old though...


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Feb 18, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> View attachment 113073
> 
> I can't help it.  I promise to delete it.


NO! That's a treasure already.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Feb 18, 2017)

drifter said:


>





Old Sonic Drive-in menu   Coffee was 5 cents then


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 18, 2017)

Car Hops



​





​







​


----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Unkotare (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Feb 18, 2017)

Still see these around the country.











These are all gone to souvenir hunters

















​


----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 19, 2017)

These weren't "eating" beans - rather a sort of digestive patent medicine.  A mild laxative.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 23, 2019)




----------

